# What happened to baywatch arms



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

Noticed baywatch arms ( tims) pms and threads are gone crazy


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

He asked to have his name deleted off the forum.


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

Okay thanks


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

Personally I'm glad it is gone. That thread went down hill quick. I think the PFF is better than that.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Even though they aren't visible -- the posts are still out there (as is every other post, email, or text that is ever written) -- and discoverable -- in server-land.

They can be subpeonaed by the State Attorney if they desire to do so... But I understand Tim's desire to make what he wrote disappear from the forum.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

scubapro said:


> Even though they aren't visible -- the posts are still out there (as is every other post, email, or text that is ever written) -- and discoverable -- in server-land.
> 
> They can be subpeonaed by the State Attorney if they desire to do so... But I understand Tim's desire to make what he wrote disappear from the forum.


True. That got out of hand in a hurry. I was shocked that they were discussing that on an open forum. I'm no lawyer, but it seemed like a bad idea. I'm guessing his shop on 9 Mile is closed now?


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

beeritself said:


> I'm guessing his shop on 9 Mile is closed now?


Yeah, for a year or more I believe...


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

scubapro said:


> Even though they aren't visible -- the posts are still out there (as is every other post, email, or text that is ever written) -- and discoverable -- in server-land.
> 
> They can be subpeonaed by the State Attorney if they desire to do so... But I understand Tim's desire to make what he wrote disappear from the forum.


really have to ask yourself how many times has someone got on a computer and used someone elses account by accident or pulled a facebook prank.I see where your going but thats something that would never hold up in court.I could steal your phone and text message obama with a death threat but that dont mean you are going to prison for it.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Many folks have had their email, posts, and texts result in their undoing... As for holding up in court -- there are ways to tie the electronic messages to the person.

Yes, they can and will hold up in court if they are genuine. A member on the floridashootersnetwork forum found out the hard way. He had multiple screen names - 305boy and gatorboy I believe. At any rate - he was arrested and convicted for threats via internet.

So, are we now suggesting that wasn't actually Tim posting on the forum the other day - but an imposter??


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

TatSoul said:


> really have to ask yourself how many times has someone got on a computer and used someone elses account by accident or pulled a facebook prank.I see where your going but thats something that would never hold up in court.I could steal your phone and text message obama with a death threat but that dont mean you are going to prison for it.


There has been people convicted from things said on here before. Very real and it does happen. Try the Obama thing and let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

Was not trying to start anything definatley not somone stealing a phone


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

scubapro said:


> Many folks have had their email, posts, and texts result in their undoing... As for holding up in court -- there are ways to tie the electronic messages to the person.
> 
> Yes, they can and will hold up in court if they are genuine. A member on the floridashootersnetwork forum found out the hard way. He had multiple screen names - 305boy and gatorboy I believe. At any rate - he was arrested and convicted for threats via internet.
> 
> So, are we now suggesting that wasn't actually Tim posting on the forum the other day - but an imposter??


Maybe worked out over a plea agreement but as far as holding up in a jury there is no way they could prove you was behind the computer that sent those messages.Now if the investigators scared someone into a confession thats another story.Normally how most people are convicted anyway.They want you to confess.If it was really the case than the prosecution did a very piss poor job proving casey anthony did the searches on the home computer.
If someone used my computer to log into one of my accounts to post threats and i was convicted of i would be pretty pissed off as well as anyone else.
As far as you know that dude could be in South florida and that could have been his girlfriend or kids writing the messages and unless you have proof it was him i cant see any reason to say he can be convicted for what is being written on a public forum.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Not gonna beat this to death - but when something is sent/posted - it can be determined what device was used, where it was done geographically and at what time. Other information & sources ( phone records, receipts, etc. ) can be combined to determine beyond a reasonable doubt who was behind the message.

An example would be the phone record where Tim called my cell phone and left me a voicemail message during the middle of the thread that has now been made invisible with his removal from the forum...

I understand your line of thought - but it can be overcome with forensics and investigation by professionals. Expert witnesses can be used to support the State's evidence.

In this case, the evidence supporting the charges filed is strong. Tim's statement/excuse indicates that he recognized the severity - and offered to refund the money - after the process had gone too far, and moved from a civil matter into a criminal matter. At best, he can hope to plea bargain the charges down - say to all misdemeanors - if he provides full restitution to the victims. 

I believe he will suffer some criminal consequences ( probation with restitution ) - rather than seeing the charges dropped or getting a not guilty verdict in court.

Once the state attorney became involved - and time passed with no restitution/resolution - they will play hardball. They don't file criminal charges for fun - or because they don't have enough work to do...

They didn't buy his excuses or reasoning for not paying the money back - or delivering the merchandise - and neither will a judge or jury (if it warrants a jury trial).

Here's an ABA article referencing the admissibility of electronic messages as evidence:

http://apps.americanbar.org/litigation/litigationnews/2008/april/0408_article_messages.html

Evidence aside - let's look at this from a "do what is right" standpoint:

1. Money was accepted up front (apprx $3K) from customers to place an order for Yeti coolers.

2. Yeti says they were never paid for the coolers - so they didn't ship.

3. When the customers never received their coolers, they requested their money back.

4. The money was not returned to the customers, citing a "no refunds on special orders" policy.

5. The customers still have no merchandise and no refund - after a year of trying to resolve the matter.

6. Where did the $3K go? If it was kept by Tim and used for other things, that consitutes grand theft and petit theft in the State's opinion under the laws of Florida.

7. If you were one of the customers, would you want either your money back or the cooler that you ordered and paid for in advance? Would you be upset if you didn't get either after a year?


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

http://www.wwltv.com/news/local/Ass...ved-over-commenter-allegations-142826575.html

they have their ways of finding you.


----------

